# 2in10's 75 Gallon Jungle part 1



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

So I completed the redo on 2-5. All is new except the Madagascar Lace, Barclaya, Wisteria, Anubias, rocks and the Crypts in the front right. 

I have 4X54W T5HO lighting with 1 5100K, 2 6500K and 1 UVL Actinic White bulbs. They are 10" above the water and on for 10 hours a day. I add at least 6ml of Seachem Excel daily, 6ml of Seachem Iron, 10ml Seachem Potassium, 15ml Seachem Trace and 5ml Seachem Flourish weekly. The substrate is Aquariumplants.com's original substrate and has been in place for about 3 years. I add their pellet fertilizer when I remember.:icon_redf

I change ~25% or the water every 1 or 2 weeks with tap treated with Seachem prime. I top off with RODI water.

I intend to have 6 Pearl Gouramis, 20 Harlequin Rasboras and 3 to 6 SAE's. I will not replace the Neon and Danios as they die. I also have a Rubberlip Plecostomus and may or may not add more.


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

How big is that piece of driftwood? It looks huge! :drool:

Looking good!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Where'd you find some Barclaya? I was just talking with the owner of my LFS today, we were saying how we never see it any more...


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

redfalconf35 said:


> How big is that piece of driftwood? It looks huge! :drool:
> 
> Looking good!


It is about 26" long, thanks


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

lauraleellbp said:


> Where'd you find some Barclaya? I was just talking with the owner of my LFS today, we were saying how we never see it any more...


I have had it for 3 years and can't remember where I got it. It was from AZaquaticgardens.com I think. They have it available but have a minimum purchase amount of $35 if I remember right and they charge a lot for air shipping.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

New pic 2-11-11


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*New fish 2-12-11*

I bought 6 Harlequin Rasboras and a Betta (free) LFS had Grand Opening today.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Your tank is setup well. I can't wait to see it grow in more. Is the betta playing nice with the others? He looks so laid back.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Your tank is setup well. I can't wait to see it grow in more. Is the betta playing nice with the others? He looks so laid back.


Thanks, I am getting impatient for it to grow in already. The Betta is being a good citizen so far although I did catch him trying to stalk the Neon.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*New pic 2-19-11*

Here is the latest on the tank and its growth.










I am thinking I may need to increase the Excel and iron dosing. Possibly may increase the Flourish dosing as well.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Tank pic 2-26-11*

New pic of the tank


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

It's really starting to take off, isn't it?


----------



## Blue Falcon (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey 2in10 nice to see you on this forum. Tanks looks real good. keep it up


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> It's really starting to take off, isn't it?


Yes it is, seems to be settled in.:biggrin:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Blue Falcon said:


> Hey 2in10 nice to see you on this forum. Tanks looks real good. keep it up


Thanks, good to see you too.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

almost time for your first trim and to get the plants to fill in! looking good!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

problemman said:


> almost time for your first trim and to get the plants to fill in! looking good!


Thanks, yeah some are getting close. The each stalk of Ambulia has 2 or 3 new stalks coming from the base and a couple have runners too. Most of the plants are just now over coming the adjustment from emersed to submersed.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*New pic 3-6-11*

new FTS


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I ordered 6 SAE for the tank today from Live Aquaria, they should arrive Wednesday.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*3-13-11 tank shots*

FTS









Left side









Center









Right side









Also added 6 SAE on Wednesday from Live Aquaria. All are still alive and quite active and working hard.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Haven't kept up with the pics so finally a new one.










My substrate was getting a little low on ferts, so I have put some pellets from Aquariumplants.com in. I put them near the red Rotalas and they have really shown great color and growth since I did the deed. I added more in around most of the other plants this weekend so I am interested to see how it goes.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*5-15-11 tank pic*

Here is a full tank shot from today










Colors coming around nicely with adding ferts to the gravel. I hadn't added any for a while and the gravel was becoming malnourished.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey! Good to see you here! The tank is looking really nice.

I just ordered some Wallichii and aromatica haha, your tank was the inspiration to get some.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks, I am glad I could inspire you, they are really great plants. I have tried aromatica "Hipporoides" but it did not do well just melted away. I wonder it this lighting setup would help or if it is more of a terrestrial form.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*New tank pics Pic intense*

Well again I have neglected to update this thread.

Here are a couple of pics. I thought I would do a progression update.

AS you can see on 6-4 I did a trim and thin. I ended up trimming about 60 plants from the Rotala rotundiflora and thinned out about the same number. I thinned about 40 plants of the Ambulia.
5-29








6-5








6-11
































6-18


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*7-3-11 pics*


































I am going to use RODI water as the major portion of my WC to hopefully help keep algae at bay. I am spending 2 to 3 hours a week pulling it out. I will get a CO2 system the winter to step up the tanks beauty.


----------



## JxL (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi 2in10, 
Its nice to see you here  
Your tank is looking great. I just ordered the driftwood for my tank as well as the flourish line of supplements+root tabs.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

That a nice looking tank and it looks very clean and free of any algae, I hear the A. Madagascar do better in heavy shade. How do you like the substrate from AP.com and have you ever used anything else to make a comparison? CO2 is going to make those plants really take off and should help with any algae also, but it looks very clean to me. SAE's just get too big for me although I have one left out of an original 5, I got 5 Otocinclus a month or 2 ago and these little fish are real work horses and the size is a plus, I'm starting to really like tha smaller fish you might use in a nano tank it makes the tank seem more like a minature little world. I am always impresses with tanks that use the small plants and fish, you can never tell in the photo it's only 8 gallons, without any reference to scale in the photo it could be a 180.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

JxL said:


> Hi 2in10,
> Its nice to see you here
> Your tank is looking great. I just ordered the driftwood for my tank as well as the flourish line of supplements+root tabs.


Cool, best of luck with the tank.



150EH said:


> That a nice looking tank and it looks very clean and free of any algae, I hear the A. Madagascar do better in heavy shade. How do you like the substrate from AP.com and have you ever used anything else to make a comparison? CO2 is going to make those plants really take off and should help with any algae also, but it looks very clean to me. SAE's just get too big for me although I have one left out of an original 5, I got 5 Otocinclus a month or 2 ago and these little fish are real work horses and the size is a plus, I'm starting to really like tha smaller fish you might use in a nano tank it makes the tank seem more like a minature little world. I am always impresses with tanks that use the small plants and fish, you can never tell in the photo it's only 8 gallons, without any reference to scale in the photo it could be a 180.


the suggestion for A madagascariensis is to keep algae off of it. I have never had any problems with the plant being out in the light and infact it grows much better out in the light. I spend a couple hours a week removing algae and take the pics after removing the dang stuff. I have had Otos and they are awesome. I have decided to go with a biotope style with this tank so they don't fit the South East Asia motif. I agree on using smaller fish to make the tank look larger, I have always liked the look.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*7-17-11 update*


































Change to RODI water from tap water seems to be bringing some dividends with the algae. It seems to be less tenacious and to have less volume. Can't wait until I get a pressurized CO2 unit.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice! whats the short green plant in front of the last picture?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

orchidman said:


> nice! whats the short green plant in front of the last picture?


Thanks

The plant is Hygrophila (Nomophila) difformis.

It stays low in low nutrient soil and high light IME.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks! i just got some and had no idea what it was!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

It is very hard to figure out what you get from the LFS at times. It will grow vertical in lower light and high nutrient soil if you want it to. Looks good that way too.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

someone sent it to me, gave it as an extra. thanks for the info. love your tank!


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

I must say, I'm liking that substrate quite a bit. If I didn't plan on keeping cories I'd definitely buy some....great price, too. The tank looks great though. CO2 is really gonna make it go wild.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

freph said:


> I must say, I'm liking that substrate quite a bit. If I didn't plan on keeping cories I'd definitely buy some....great price, too. The tank looks great though. CO2 is really gonna make it go wild.


The cories will be fine with it, there are no sharp edges.

Thanks on the tank. Can't wait until I can get it.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*8-13 update*

New pic










Changes:

Removed the Hygrophila from the right side except for the H. difformis in front.

Moved the Aponogeton crispus from behind the log to the right front.

Added Ludwigia peruensis, L. repens, L. palustris and L. arcuata on the right side where the Hygrophila was. There is some L. inclinata and L. inclinata 'Cuba' behind the log. Added Rotala nanjenshen to the right of the R. rotundiflora. Added more R. macranda in front. Added Pogostemon helferi next to the Madagascar Lace which has exploded in the last 4 weeks. Lastly got a bonus plant from Aquariumplants.com that I placed to the right of the R. nanjenshen. I have no idea what it is and it appears to be just introduced to immersed state so I an intrigued to see what it is.

I have added several fish also. I added one Pitbull pleco, Parotocinclus jumbo and 3 Corydoras last week. I lost one cory when it got caught in a hair algae web in the Ambulia. Today I added 6 Otocinclus, 1 gold Ancistrus, 8 Rasbora heteromorpha and 1 R. espei.

Upcoming changes will be the addition of a pressurized CO2 system. I have already purchased the regulator and a drop checker from btimmer. I purchased the parts for a Cerges reactor that I need to put together. I still need to get a CO2 tank and to figure out how to connect the Fluval canister to the reactor. Ideas are welcome on connecting the canister. One thought is to replace the Fluval hose with standard tubing.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Wow I really like this tank!!!

I WISH I had a 75g and not a 55g!!! You get a lot more planting space in the 75! Your plant selection and placement is spot on! I wish my tank looked that organized while still looking NATURAL!!!

I am curious to see what the addition of Pressurized CO2 will do to the tank! I know you will get faster growth, but it looks so good now! I bet it will help with the Algae too! What type of algae are you having trouble with? Also what size Fluval are you running?

Well keep up the EXCELLENT WORK!!!
Drew


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> Wow I really like this tank!!!
> 
> I WISH I had a 75g and not a 55g!!! You get a lot more planting space in the 75! Your plant selection and placement is spot on! I wish my tank looked that organized while still looking NATURAL!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have hair algae problems mainly. I have a Fluval 105.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow! This tank has come along good since you started it! I love all of the color and variety!!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Wow! This tank has come along good since you started it! I love all of the color and variety!!


Thank you, getting excited for it to fill back in with the new plants. Definitely getting antsy to get the CO2 going.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Madagascar Lace plant*










So here is a bit of a close up of my Lace plants. It is doing quite well in 80 degree water and high light.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow that lace plant is gorgeous!

It surprises me that you don't see more tanks with beautiful big specimen plants like lace plants and lotuses and swordplants. It seems just a few years ago people were setting up big tanks with plants like that but now that everybody has had to downsize I suppose that the smaller minimilast kinds of setups are more popular.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks, this plant is a lot easier than the old plant books would have you think.

Yeah it is sort of a lost part of the hobby now it seems, but understandable with picos being the rage. I think an open top swordplant tank would be awesome in a 24" wide 6 to 8 foot tank. There are a few species that would breech the surface and I think that would be cool.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey I just glance through your thread really quickly (focused on pictures ) and the tank looks great! I really like the fallen log look you've got going on here! Some excellent photos too, and I love the harlequins! I've been thinking about getting a small school of them for my 30g. I love the coral color against the greens in the plants, it makes such a lovely contrast, it's why I originally went with ember tetras and boraras species. But those schools have dwindled in size and I think I'd like to replace them with something new. Do you like the harleys?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Karakle, I really do like them for the reasons you stated. They do seem to school fairly nicely also.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I thought I would post a shot of the tank from 3 years ago.

I had 260W of PC light over this tank, dosed 5ml of Seachem Iron and 17ml of Excel daily, dosed 10ml of Seachem Potassium, 5ml of Flourish and 15ml of Seachem Trace twice a week. Changed about 25% of the water weekly with tap water. I needed to add a TBLS of Seachem Alkaline Buffer most weeks with the water change to keep the KH above 5. Good trims were done about every two weeks.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow that was an excellent planting!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you, I feel I got lucky because I just planted the tank by bunching the Genuses together and tried to make sure the colored plants had green ones behind them to show them off better.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*8-21-11 pic*

Here is a new pic of the tank










All of the Ludwigia inclinata, L. inclinata 'Cuba' and L. arcuata did not make it. Half of the L. peruensis made it. The Rotala macranda did very bad and I only have one stem that is left to plant, I have a couple of the tips that seem to have made it so I will let them float had hope I will be able to plant them later. I attribute this to using 2nd Day air for delivery.

I need to get a CO2 tank to start up pressurized CO2 addition. I will not do this until I get some KNO3 and KH2PO4 which should arrive Wednesday since there is none available in the pet stores here. I tested my levels yesterday and they barely registered above zero on the test kits. I placed an order with GLA for those plus CSM+B and the Ultimate GH Booster this weekend. I expect this to arrive the middle of next week.

I am planning to trim the tips off of the Downoi when there are some good roots coming from the nodes in hopes this will give it a good chance to take hold when replanted at substrate level.

Any suggestions on the Downoi would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bearcowski (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice and colorful, im thinking of getting some H rasboras too. they are much cheaper than a big school of cardinals.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks, yes the Rasboras are cheaper than Cardinals unfortunately. Really love the colors of both fish.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

This tank is fabulous. Downoi is a hardy plant ones it establishes itself. Only issue I had with the plant is some fish find it tasty.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> This tank is fabulous. Downoi is a hardy plant ones it establishes itself. Only issue I had with the plant is some fish find it tasty.


Thank you, I hope none of mine find it tasty.


----------



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

I'm so terribly jealous of how colorful your tank is, so beautiful!!!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

sevenyearnight said:


> I'm so terribly jealous of how colorful your tank is, so beautiful!!!


Thank you, your tank looks very pretty from what I can see.


----------



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Thank you, your tank looks very pretty from what I can see.


 lol ty. It'll do in a pinch. I don't have the lighting to support red/purples.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

2in10 said:


> All of the Ludwigia inclinata, L. inclinata 'Cuba' and L. arcuata did not make it. Half of the L. peruensis made it. The Rotala macranda did very bad and I only have one stem that is left to plant, I have a couple of the tips that seem to have made it so I will let them float had hope I will be able to plant them later. I attribute this to using 2nd Day air for delivery.


I never order any plants during the summer just for that reason and with you being in Nevada limits you to next day air only and winter deliveries only. I generally have to wait until September to start ordering any plants from online retailers and I alway keep my eye on the sellers location in the SnS to insure healthy plants.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> I never order any plants during the summer just for that reason and with you being in Nevada limits you to next day air only and winter deliveries only. I generally have to wait until September to start ordering any plants from online retailers and I alway keep my eye on the sellers location in the SnS to insure healthy plants.


I have always had the best luck with fall through spring orders and NDA delivery. We aren't as hot as Vegas up here but still pretty hot. I think I am going to stay with NDA shipping and SnS on the forum here too. I may give it a shot in the Fall with NDA from an online vendor if I can't find any here.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

NDA is so expensive, I just wanted some Hillstream Loaches & Pencilfish but they wanted top dollar for the stock plus $45 for shipping without a good "dead stock" gaurantee. I always do they plants 2DA after temps drop and there fine, from 2000 miles away, but the SnS really has better hard to find plants.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> NDA is so expensive, I just wanted some Hillstream Loaches & Pencilfish but they wanted top dollar for the stock plus $45 for shipping without a good "dead stock" gaurantee. I always do they plants 2DA after temps drop and there fine, from 2000 miles away, but the SnS really has better hard to find plants.


Yeah NDA is horrible, I think I will only use 2DA when the tamps are down from now on. And definitely check out SnS for hard to find plants.

Thanks


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I ordered some L. inclinata 'Pantanal' from Crispino. It should arrive Friday. The NO3 and PO4 arrive yesterday at the LFS and I dosed them this morning, there should be enough until my GLA order comes in. I also ordered some yellow shrimp from Msnikkistar. She will be shipping them next Monday. I will pick up my CO2 tank this weekend and hopefully complete the Cerges reactor also.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I bought 9 CRS today, 8 made it to the tank alive. the ones I could find after introduction were busy searching and eating.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

tank is looking gorgeous!!!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Karackle said:


> tank is looking gorgeous!!!


Thank you, what did you think of the tank from a couple years ago? I posted a pic of the "volcano".


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh shoot, I thought I posted on that! apparently not, but it looks VERY cool for sure! roud: I'm definitely a fan of the new scape too though!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Very nice tank! The colors are great!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Karakle and Wingsdlc

I have done that more times than I would like to admit Karakle.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I got the Ludwigia inclinata 'Pantanal' this afternoon from Crispino Ramos. Very healthy cuttings. I am looking forward to seeing them take off.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I just finished hooking up my CO2, I'm cooking with gas now!!!!

I need to get a clamp for my DIY bubble counter and then mount it to the stand and install it and all will be done.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I upgraded to a 10 pound bottle today, it's going to save me a lot over a years time and only cost $1.73 more to fill.

I got a couple of good finds today on plants as well, a super huge Crypt wendtii v. tropica and some Barcopa caroliniana, changes the look of my tank a lot.

I've been watching a local club too, and those guys sell, swap, & trade some beautiful and hard to find plants, I think I'ma gona joina.

New pics needed!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> I upgraded to a 10 pound bottle today, it's going to save me a lot over a years time and only cost $1.73 more to fill.
> 
> I got a couple of good finds today on plants as well, a super huge Crypt wendtii v. tropica and some Barcopa caroliniana, changes the look of my tank a lot.
> 
> ...


Awesome deal on the fill. It costs $10 to refill a 5lb and $15 to refill a 10lb here. Best deal I found was at a home brew place. Saved me 1/3 on a bottle buying there as opposed to a welding supply. Congrats on the new plants and the club find. I have to go over the hill to Sacramento to find a plant club. I may join them though they seem like a great group from their posts.

Got the bubble counter in place now just need to dial in the CO2 and ferts. My dry should ferts arrive Monday so if I get industrious I should be using them Tuesday. Drop checker is in the tank and Cerges reactor is going. It is giving off a small amount of tiny bubbles (Don Ho started singing) so I will need to get a sponge in there since my canister runs at about 100gph.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

How do get the reds without CO2? I like this tank!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

The reds seem to be controlled by phosphate. When I switched to RODI from tap the reds started disappearing. I have been adding phosphate and nitrate this week and the reds are reappearing. I think keeping iron high might help also.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Measured my NO3 and PO4 after 3 days of dosing them. They went from barely measurable to almost 1ppm PO4 and around 15ppm NO3. Very cool, happy plants and no signs of algae yet. I am running 2 T5HO instead of the 4 I started with. According to Hoppy's chart I should be in medium-high to high range with the bulbs 24" above the substrate.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Here is a shot of my CO2 system.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Nice clean under cabinet set up!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wingsdlc said:


> Nice clean under cabinet set up!


Thanks, the filter and reactor are actually behind the cabinet. It only looks clean because I sorted out the cabinet so I could put the CO2 in there.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

2in10 said:


> Thanks, the filter and reactor are actually behind the cabinet. It only looks clean because I sorted out the cabinet so I could put the CO2 in there.


Ahh! Yeah mine is a mess....


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wingsdlc said:


> Ahh! Yeah mine is a mess....


Yeah the old out of sight out of mind scenario.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*New pics 8-28-11*

FTS









Right side









Center









Left side









Left end









Right end









Ludwigia inclinata 'Pantanal"








This arrived Friday and is looking better each day Thanks Crispino

Proserpinaca palustris a bonus from Aquarium Plants.com


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Beautiful tank!
Pantanal looks really healthy, i can never get mine to grow that good.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

the mystery plant is proserpinaca palustris. on of my favorite plants


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

xJaypex said:


> Beautiful tank!
> Pantanal looks really healthy, i can never get mine to grow that good.





orchidman said:


> the mystery plant is proserpinaca palustris. on of my favorite plants


Thanks guys

I thought it was but was not sure Orchidman. It is growing on me, so I think it will be staying in the tank. It is going to need to be replanted as the stem is rotting at the gravel.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yours looks like it is halfway canged from emersed to submersed. mine looked like that when i got it, but not its more frilly... then i killled it.... at least thats the explanation i got as to why it was changing


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

orchidman said:


> yours looks like it is halfway canged from emersed to submersed. mine looked like that when i got it, but not its more frilly... then i killled it.... at least thats the explanation i got as to why it was changing


Yeah I got 5 stems and this is the only one to make it I think. There was a top that broke off from another but I am not sure where it is at right now.

Sorry to hear on your plant.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i had mine come on and order. it hitchiked, and was one sten. most of the bottom leaves were gone, so it looked like a palm tree, LOL!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Tank is looking good!

Love to see the mad. lace. My only suggestion would be to put it further back in the tank.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i had mine come on and order. it hitchiked, and was one sten. most of the bottom leaves were gone, so it looked like a palm tree, LOL!


LOL that is a heck of picture.



Hyzer said:


> Tank is looking good!
> 
> Love to see the mad. lace. My only suggestion would be to put it further back in the tank.


Thanks, yeah it needs to be moved, I've had this plant for 3 years now and it never got this big.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

it was a cute palm tree though. lol!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

orchidman said:


> it was a cute palm tree though. Lol!


rofl!


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

the tank is looking awesome! 

I love the diversity of all your plants. And the colors are great!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Tharsis, I can't wait to see how much more intense the colors become with better dosing and CO2.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

To be honest, I have been amazed at how much color you got out of them without any CO2!! The first time i saw your tank over at 3reef, I was blown away when you said you had no CO2 added.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice work!



2in10 said:


> FTS


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

tharsis said:


> To be honest, I have been amazed at how much color you got out of them without any CO2!! The first time i saw your tank over at 3reef, I was blown away when you said you had no CO2 added.


I only dosed Iron, micros and potassium. Our tap water has enough nitrate and phosphate most of the time that weekly water changes of 25% were all that was needed. The water is soft and aggressive enough that I needed to dose alkaline buffer to keep the pH from crashing. I was using Excel at 2 to 3X dosage.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I took Hyzer's advice and moved the Lace bacnk. Let me know what you think.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> Nice work!


Thank you


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i think it looks WAYYY better now!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i think it looks WAYYY better now!


Thanks, I have to agree. It just feels like there is a huge hole there though. It'll give me a spot to put another species of plant if I care to go that way.

The Lace has really become a beast from what it was before. They do real well with rich substrate. They seem to not care about low fert levels in the water column.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I like it alot better back as well

Len


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Len


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

tank looks fantastic! I like the new placement of the lace too, it looks much better, it was blocking too much in the front. I don't think it looks empty in the front now, but you could put a lower growing crypt or something there, might look good. 

GREAT pictures too! roud:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i dont think it looks empty either. i think it just needs to grow in. if you must put something there maybe a low crypt or downoi


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Karackle said:


> tank looks fantastic! I like the new placement of the lace too, it looks much better, it was blocking too much in the front. I don't think it looks empty in the front now, but you could put a lower growing crypt or something there, might look good.
> 
> GREAT pictures too! roud:


Thanks Karakle



orchidman said:


> i dont think it looks empty either. i think it just needs to grow in. if you must put something there maybe a low crypt or downoi


Thanks Karakle and orchidman. I have downoi so hopefully it takes off and I can fill in the area. Maybe something else will strike me.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yep! sounds like a plan. this tank will look so awesome when it grows in


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks again orchidman. I can't wait until I get the CO2 dialed in. I got the drop checker to change to a medium dark green today and I have a little pearling late today also. I will adjust the bubble count each day after work until I get pearling by when I get home. I will adjust it until I get a light green by time the lights go out. I will decide from there if I need to add more.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

hopefully you get hte co2 dialed in to a perfection!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I am happy that is showing signs I am on the right path without making big jumps. I am glad I understand dosing thanks to my reef tank.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yep! already soem pearling so that is good


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

2in10,

The tank looks GREAT!!! I too like the lace plant at the back! And like others have said, throw a few crypts or Downoi in there when Ya have some cuttings, and it will be even better, if its possible! 

You are doing a AWESOME JOB with the dosing to get the colors you already have, and they should just get better with the CO2! I can't believe that is a Fluval105 on there! What other pumps do Ya have in the tank? In the pics the flow seems to be perfect with the way the plants are standing!

Keep Up the GREAT WORK BUDDY!
Drew


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> 2in10,
> 
> The tank looks GREAT!!! I too like the lace plant at the back! And like others have said, throw a few crypts or Downoi in there when Ya have some cuttings, and it will be even better, if its possible!
> 
> ...


Thanks Drew,

I have 2 Koralia Nano 240s and a Cascade 500 with a spray bar.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Dry ferts arrived today and I will be using the phosphate starting tomorrow. The rest will start being used as I run out of liquid ferts. GH booster will be used with each WC. Looking forward to see how this goes.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

FTS









Right side









Left side









I decided to make my intakes more shrimp friendly since I stopped worrying about getting the CO2 in place and operating right. I bought some CRS last week and no doubt lost some to the filters since I didn't have covers. I have some Yellows coming this week and don't wish to lose them too. I do have 2 or so of the CRS left that I can tell. The covers are just fish nets cut from their frames and held in place with twist ties for now. I want to get some foam covers so they hopefully aren't as obvious.

Replanted and trimmed the H. difformis and lowered the height of the support rock for the log on the left side.

Drop checker is a medium green and there is some pearling on the plants.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

2and10, what is the plant located on the far left side called? I believe I was given a clipping but the name slipped my mind before I could record it!

It looks like the same one....grows pretty well in my low light no CO2 tank...a "flower" set a day almost.

Beautiful tank - especially that left side!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

The far left against the glass is Ambulia, Limnophila sessiliflora.

Thank you


----------



## Blue Falcon (Nov 9, 2009)

Looking great 2in10. No doubt I have sucked up hundreds of cherry shrimp through my filter intake. lol


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Blue Falcon said:


> Looking great 2in10. No doubt I have sucked up hundreds of cherry shrimp through my filter intake. lol


Yeah I know what you mean. Thanks, good to hear from you again.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks great. Hard to believe those are Harlequinn Rasboras...especially considering the coloration on the ones at my local PetsMart (all my LFS are so bad that I refuse to shop at them). Hopefully I can get them all nice and purty.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

freph said:


> Looks great. Hard to believe those are Harlequinn Rasboras...especially considering the coloration on the ones at my local PetsMart (all my LFS are so bad that I refuse to shop at them). Hopefully I can get them all nice and purty.


Thanks, I couldn't believe how colorful they were either when I saw them.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bought some Rotala macrandra 'Japan Red' from Crispino tonight. Can't wait 'til Friday.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Macrandra Is my favorite stem! It's bright red in my low-tech!


You can call me Bob


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sweet, mine are coloring back up with the addition of PO4 and NO3. Just need to keep the numbers in sync for red colors which appears to be NO3 at 5-15ppm and PO4 at 2-3ppm for best color. Tested NO3 at 20ppm or more and PO4 at 1ppm or more after I noticed the L, pantanal lost a little color. API test kits aren't sensitive enough to get a tight enough range I am hoping for. Any suggestions on kits? CO2 still hasn't reached a light green yet just about a medium green. I keep bumping the level up and am seeing no stress in the animals so I am comfortable that I am a ways away. Just wish I could get there quicker. Oh well. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Make sure to post some pics of the rotala when it goes in.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

The tank looks good and the close up shots are great, it's the little details that make this so much fun!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Tank looks great. I am really liking your diversity of plants in here.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> The tank looks good and the close up shots are great, it's the little details that make this so much fun!


Thanks



talontsiawd said:


> Tank looks great. I am really liking your diversity of plants in here.


Thanks


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*High 5*

I wonder if they are celebrating the CO2 and increased fertilization?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*More pics*

L. glandulosa with new submersed growth

















Green Tiger Lily growth from detachment as baby









Barclaya with no rhizome/bulb









Cherry Shrimp overexposed shot









R. wallichii


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

My albino Ancistrus that I was finally able to get a semi decent shot.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Awesome pleco.  I'd kill to get my hands on a long-finned one, haha.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

freph said:


> Awesome pleco.  I'd kill to get my hands on a long-finned one, haha.


Thanks, I really don't care for long finned varieties of fish except B. splendens.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice and healthy plants! I like the colors you have achieved. Looking forward for the 'japan red'. Difficult plant but you seem to have good conditions so they should turn out well.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

malaybiswas said:


> Nice and healthy plants! I like the colors you have achieved. Looking forward for the 'japan red'. Difficult plant but you seem to have good conditions so they should turn out well.


Thanks, I may be making more work for myself by using RODI water in the tank, but with the inconsistant nature of the mineralization of our local water I feel it is best. We have run off water for half the year and well water for the other. Still balancing macros in the fert regimen and getting CO2 to the point I want. I think I am real close on the CO2 though so hopefully that will let me get the rest balanced. No algae issues showing yet so I hope I am almost there.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

The Rotala and Yellow shrimps arrived today and are in the tank. Looking good too.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Updated pics 9-3-11*

FTS









Right side









Center









Left side









Left end









Right end









Very happy with a week on CO2 and dosing ferts heavier. I will update when the spike from the Apon breaks the surface and hopefully flowers.
The Rotala is awesome as I hoped.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great! the rotala looks amazing!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

This is looking amazing, and I thought my tank was starting to look good........ Well done, 2in10. Very impressive.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

orchidman said:


> looks great! the rotala looks amazing!


Thanks, I hope I can keep it looking that way. Gotta get this fert thing down.



zachary908 said:


> This is looking amazing, and I thought my tank was starting to look good........ Well done, 2in10. Very impressive.


Thank you very much, that is a great complement coming from you.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I wish my tank was that clean!!!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> I wish my tank was that clean!!!


Thanks I think adding my Cascade 500 with one section stuffed with filter floss did the trick.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yep, filter floss works wonders for polishing up water.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

That is all I use it for, too.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I was going to try a bag but didn't, I was looking for something I could cut into disks for my canisters. So you just pull out a good portion and shape it to fit into the filter????


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, I got a 1.1lb bag from AquaCave. Just rip off what I need, stuff it in until I have the tray full.


----------



## riverbrewer (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow! This tank looks really good! Out of curiosity, what's the name of the short red plant with 6 leaves in the middle foreground in the 3rd pic?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I see the big bags are really very cheap, I'm going to try some next time I go to my LFS. plus I just joined a local club of plant geeks and I'll get a 10% discount too. I can't wait for the first club meeting on September 24, they auction a lot of cool and hard to find plants and this month Rachel from Invertabrates by Msjinkzd is speaking but the cool part is she bringing a group order of fish, shrimp, & snails, it's going to be way better than any LFS we have around here.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

riverbrewer said:


> Wow! This tank looks really good! Out of curiosity, what's the name of the short red plant with 6 leaves in the middle foreground in the 3rd pic?


Thanks, it is a Barclaya longifolia. The plant is detached from the bulb so it won't grow as large until it grows a new bulb. IME Tiger Lotus do the same.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> I see the big bags are really very cheap, I'm going to try some next time I go to my LFS. plus I just joined a local club of plant geeks and I'll get a 10% discount too. I can't wait for the first club meeting on September 24, they auction a lot of cool and hard to find plants and this month Rachel from Invertabrates by Msjinkzd is speaking but the cool part is she bringing a group order of fish, shrimp, & snails, it's going to be way better than any LFS we have around here.


Awesome I am jealous. The nearest plant club is 120 miles from me.


----------



## SteveMcQueen (Apr 29, 2009)

Love your mix of plants.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

SteveMcQueen said:


> Love your mix of plants.


Thank you, I have one more I am looking to get, Ludwigia ovalis. After that who knows.


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice tank. amazing progression.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks much, you don't notice it unless someone tells you and you look back through the thread.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I modified my Cerges reactor today by adding in foam to cut back/prevent CO2 bubbles making it to the tank. So far so good. I had plants pearling within 1.5 hours of the CO2 coming on. Drop checker is a medium green so I think I will bump up the flow a bit.


----------



## Kosey929 (Mar 27, 2011)

Your plants are all soooo perfect! This tank is gorgeous. Nice work!!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10.. wanna come make my tank look good?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> 2in10.. wanna come make my tank look good?


LOL, it looks pretty good to me from the pics I just saw.:thumbsup:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> LOL, it looks pretty good to me from the pics I just saw.:thumbsup:


Thanks! I suppose it is getting there, still no where near yours though!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks! I suppose it is getting there, still no where near yours though!


Give it a chance to grown out and it will be great.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Give it a chance to grown out and it will be great.


I hope so, I'm already trying to resist the urge to do a rescape.....


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I hope so, I'm already trying to resist the urge to do a rescape.....


Planted tanks are a lot like reef tanks, lots of patience is needed.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Planted tanks are a lot like reef tanks, lots of patience is needed.


Yeah... luckily I don't have a reef tank yet... I just help take care of 40,000 plus gallons of saltwater tanks at work.... I'll be setting a 29 biocube reef in the next few months.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Yeah... luckily I don't have a reef tank yet... I just help take care of 40,000 plus gallons of saltwater tanks at work.... I'll be setting a 29 biocube reef in the next few months.


LOL 29 gallons should seem like a breeze.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> LOL 29 gallons should seem like a breeze.


That's what I'm hoping for!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow this is looking fantastic!



2in10 said:


> FTS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks, the spike in the second pic has reached the surface now and is bent over by the flow so that the inflorescence is still on the surface but 8" from where it came up from the plant.


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow....looks awesome. It's definitely come a long way since it started, plants grew like crazy!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

TickleMyElmo said:


> Wow....looks awesome. It's definitely come a long way since it started, plants grew like crazy!


Thanks, they are really taking off now with CO2 and a more aggressive fert regimen.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Something is getting ready ro flower, looks good!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> Something is getting ready ro flower, looks good!


Thanks, the tip is fully out of the water now so I am really interested in what it will do.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

My drop checker is at a light green with a little yellow to it. Woohoo!!! pH is 6.6. Now to get the dosing dialed in better.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ordered S. repens from plantbrain, should arrive Tuesday, Wednesday at the latest.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome, it will be a fantastic addition to an already fantastic tank!

We need some picture, 2in10!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

more pictures!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Awesome, it will be a fantastic addition to an already fantastic tank!
> 
> We need some picture, 2in10!





orchidman said:


> more pictures!


I have one coming of the A. crispus bloom. Can't wait for the S. repens. It will replace the H. difformis. I will probably take the difformis out of the tank.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*A. crispus bloom*

Aponogeton crispus bloom


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Cooolllll!!!!!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

orchidman said:


> Cooolllll!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*L. glandulosa*

A couple of pics of my L. gladulosa plants. I read they are not supposed to bud out but mine are. The taller one only has a tiny bud low on the stem.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool! great pics


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

orchidman said:


> cool! great pics


Thanks, more coming


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

wooohoooooo! what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

wowzaa, your plants are looking great!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Tank pics*


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

orchidman said:


> wooohoooooo! what kind of camera do you have?


Canon PowerShot SX20IS


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

tharsis said:


> wowzaa, your plants are looking great!


Thanks, CO2 is in a good spot now the drop checker is light green to yellowish light green at days end. Micros and K are dosing in a good spot just need to get N and P where I want them then I'll be cooking with gas.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks amazing! the back left is filling in awesome!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

orchidman said:


> looks amazing! the back left is filling in awesome!


Thanks, it definitely is. Those are the most established and faster growing plants. I think I need to put some more root ferts on the center and right back sides. The right side should start filling in pretty quick now that the Ludwigias are established. They really have grown in the last couple of days.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Your tank is looking fantastic, 2in10! Your plants look super healthy. What bulb configuration are you using in your fixture? I like the color of your tank, and I'm thinking about changing out my bulbs for a different look.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Your tank is looking fantastic, 2in10! Your plants look super healthy. What bulb configuration are you using in your fixture? I like the color of your tank, and I'm thinking about changing out my bulbs for a different look.


Thanks much. The ferts and CO2 are really doing their job well for the plants. I am using 2 GE 6500K bulbs.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I got my "20" S. repens from Tom Barr today. I just finished putting them in the tank. I pulled up the H. difformis which I am doing a ROAK to a local with. I place some of the S. repens where it was and the rest on the other side of the tank. I move the A. crispus in front of the upright portion of the branch. Pics when the water clears.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds cool, can't wait for pictures!

My package from Speedie 408 should arrive tomorrow!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Sounds cool, can't wait for pictures!
> 
> My package from Speedie 408 should arrive tomorrow!


Awesome congrats, I definitely plan on buying plants from fellow hobbyists because they are usually submersed growth and so much more healthy. I ended up with almost 50 plants from Tom. LOL


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Awesome congrats, I definitely plan on buying plants from fellow hobbyists because they are usually submersed growth and so much more healthy. I ended up with almost 50 plants from Tom. LOL


Thanks, super excited. I hope the mutated nurri does well for me! Yeah, same here... this site is bad for my collectoritis... what am I saying, I work at an LFS.......

That's awesome!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, super excited. I hope the mutated nurri does well for me! Yeah, same here... this site is bad for my collectoritis... what am I saying, I work at an LFS.......
> 
> That's awesome!


LOL, I know what you mean. I have one more plant I want to get then I will be happy for a while I hope.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

What plant? I have tons of plants I still want. :hihi:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ludwigia ovalis is the only one I want now.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*S. repens planted*

Far left









Right side


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking good!



2in10 said:


> Ludwigia ovalis is the only one I want now.


Hmm... I just looked up Ludwigia ovalis and it looks similar to my ludwigia... I'm going to have to chop a piece of mine off and get some pictures on here for an ID Pretty sure mine is L. Repens though.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

Looking good John! The foreground will be great when the downoi and stauro grows in.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... I just looked up Ludwigia ovalis and it looks similar to my ludwigia... I'm going to have to chop a piece of mine off and get some pictures on here for an ID


Thanks, definitely post a shot so we can check it out.



tharsis said:


> Looking good John! The foreground will be great when the downoi and stauro grows in.


Thank you, Kevin


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Tank is look amazing!!! And your pictures are once again gorgeous! roud:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Your tank is looking super great! 

Nice picture taking too!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Karackle said:


> Tank is look amazing!!! And your pictures are once again gorgeous! roud:





hydrophyte said:


> Your tank is looking super great!
> 
> Nice picture taking too!


Thanks

It took quite a while to get good pics with the camera. A tripod and a tip I found online for my camera model did wonders.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow your tank looks awesome. Nice job. I've always wondered about co2. I've been happy with the colors and growth in my tanks just using ferts and excel. Do you think the expense is worth it for co2?
Especially the way your tank looked with out it. Like your idea for polishing the water with a canister just with floss. I might steal that for myself but using a hob. Hope you don't mine! Lmao...:thumbsup:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

very nice tank!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Chaoslord said:


> Wow your tank looks awesome. Nice job. I've always wondered about co2. I've been happy with the colors and growth in my tanks just using ferts and excel. Do you think the expense is worth it for co2?
> Especially the way your tank looked with out it. Like your idea for polishing the water with a canister just with floss. I might steal that for myself but using a hob. Hope you don't mine! Lmao...:thumbsup:


Thanks, I think the CO2 is worth it because I was fighting with algae. I was spending 3 to 4 hours a week pulling algae. Excel gets expensive the larger the tank. It will take a while to get even with the output cost wise but the time gained greatly increases the worth of the CO2.



nonconductive said:


> very nice tank!


Thanks


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

That's some nice growth and plants you have there. Once the downoi and s. repens fill in, it will look even better. Great job.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

oldbonehead said:


> That's some nice growth and plants you have there. Once the downoi and s. repens fill in, it will look even better. Great job.


Thanks, now the patience portion of the hobby comes in to play, LOL, argh!!!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*9-17-11 pics*


































New shots, growth is very good with CO2 level and ferts being settled in I think or at least I am closer to where I want to be.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*New fishies*

















Both of them









Don't know the species just that the are bushynose plecos.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

How'd I miss this one? 

Great job you've been doing on this tank. Plants look nice n healthy. You're photography skill has improved as well since your first post. 

I'll always have a soft spot in my heart for dutch tanks.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> How'd I miss this one?
> 
> Great job you've been doing on this tank. Plants look nice n healthy. You're photography skill has improved as well since your first post.
> 
> I'll always have a soft spot in my heart for dutch tanks.


Thanks, I am real pleased with the plants and their development since starting CO2 and macros. I found great tips for getting the best colors and looks from my camera on a blog dedicated to the camera. Adding a tripod has been a great help also.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Everything is looking amazing, 2in10. Your downoi is really starting to grow. IME once it settles in it just explodes in growth! When I got mine they were probably nickel size.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Everything is looking amazing, 2in10. Your downoi is really starting to grow. IME once it settles in it just explodes in growth! When I got mine they were probably nickel size.


Thanks, yeah they seem to be starting to take off. I wish they would start spreading already. Oh well!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Thanks, yeah they seem to be starting to take off. I wish they would start spreading already. Oh well!!


So far mine aren't really spreading, just getting huge... I've had them send out maybe 3 new shoots..


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> So far mine aren't really spreading, just getting huge... I've had them send out maybe 3 new shoots..


I guess they need to reach a critical mass before sending out shoots.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> I guess they need to reach a critical mass before sending out shoots.


Maybe so.. that or eventually I will have mega downoi.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Everything looks fantastic!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> Everything looks fantastic!


Thank you


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i love this tank! great growth so far


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i love this tank! great growth so far


Thanks, I should need to do a good trim next week on the L. sessiflora on the left and the Ludwigias on the right. I think the R. nanjenshan will need trimming also. I need to decide what to do with the R. wallichii as my SAE are munching on it and keeping it from looking good and growing well. I think I may move the L. repens X L. arcuata so I can get a better fill in the right middle of the tank.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Great growth! Can't wait to see that downoi grow!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

kcirtappatrick said:


> Great growth! Can't wait to see that downoi grow!


Thanks, they have at least doubled in size since they were added.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well I went ahead and rearranged some of the plants this morning. I moved the R. nanjenshan from beside the R. rotundifolia to in front of it. I moved the P. palustris from behind the branch to in front of it on the far left side. I moved the L. repens X L. arcuata from the ride side to along the back and in the area where the R. nanjenshan was. Finally I moved the L. arcuata from beside the L. repens to and open spot just behind the C. wendtii. I want the L. repens to fill in the area to the upright portion of the branch.


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks amazing as usual!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

TickleMyElmo said:


> Looks amazing as usual!


Thank you very much


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Not much to say, cause well.. It's STILL awesome! So, it's interesting that your barclaya throws out different leaves, mine almost always sends out the dark red ones.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Not much to say, cause well.. It's STILL awesome! So, it's interesting that your barclaya throws out different leaves, mine almost always sends out the dark red ones.


Thanks, I think has to do with getting my N and P dosed in the correct proportions and amounts. The new ones are coming out dark red now. I had the P up at around 10ppm and N at around 60ppm. Got my calculations very messed up. LOL. I think it hurt my Pantanal because the tips melted away. It is still upset so hopefully as my levels are more steady it will be happier.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Thanks, I think has to do with getting my N and P dosed in the correct proportions and amounts. The new ones are coming out dark red now. I had the P up at around 10ppm and N at around 60ppm. Got my calculations very messed up. LOL. I think it hurt my Pantanal because the tips melted away. It is still upset so hopefully as my levels are more steady it will be happier.


Interesting. I kinda like the different leaves. Now I wish mine wasn't all red.... Hope your pantanal bounces back, I want to get some sometime.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Interesting. I kinda like the different leaves. Now I wish mine wasn't all red.... Hope your pantanal bounces back, I want to get some sometime.


LOL, not that I think about it so do I. I think it will, just need to wait and see.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice healthy looking tank! Your Madagascar Lace is stunning.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

TactusMortus said:


> Nice healthy looking tank! Your Madagascar Lace is stunning.


Thank you, it is two plants on the same bulb with the leaves about evenly split between in number. The bulb is showing signs of possibly splitting.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

this tank continues to be a stunner! LOVE it!!! 

once again (i know i say this every time but I can't help it) GREAT pictures, the amount of color you capture is just amazing.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Karackle said:


> this tank continues to be a stunner! LOVE it!!!
> 
> once again (i know i say this every time but I can't help it) GREAT pictures, the amount of color you capture is just amazing.


Thanks on both accounts


----------



## Drocnoc (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome Tank!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Drocnoc said:


> Awesome Tank!


Thank you


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*9-23-11 update*

FTS








Right side








Center








Left side









Trimming for the left side is scheduled for tomorrow. I will top the tallest plants of the L. repens and plant them also. I just noticed the third flower spike from the A. crispus.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Prettiest 75g I've ever seen. Are you still only dosing excel?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

londonloco said:


> Prettiest 75g I've ever seen. Are you still only dosing excel?


Thank you very much, I am using CO2 now. I found out the lights are just too strong for excel to keep the plants out competing algae.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Good I was about to go spend a small fortune on Excel...lol

I do use excel for my 20g longs, but find my bigger tanks require pressurized CO2.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think the lighting is the controlling factor as well as price. I used Excel on the tank when I had 260W PC lighting and it did fantastic.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Tank looks awesome! 

That lace is growing thick too. I like it.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Dempsey said:


> Tank looks awesome!
> 
> That lace is growing thick too. I like it.


Thanks it has really taken off lately.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice. Great contrasting plants. The M. Lace is awesome. I wish my tank was bigger and taller so I can have a couple of those in mine. Great job!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

oldbonehead said:


> Very nice. Great contrasting plants. The M. Lace is awesome. I wish my tank was bigger and taller so I can have a couple of those in mine. Great job!


Thanks, one might look good in the one with the roots, just let it spread all over. I saw a pic of one in the wild and they don't get 15" inches of water like in my tank. More like 3" or 4".


----------



## bearcowski (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice tank!
I am thinking of getting some rasboras for mine. they are cheaper then cradinals and school together nicely.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

bearcowski said:


> Very nice tank!
> I am thinking of getting some rasboras for mine. they are cheaper then cradinals and school together nicely.


Thanks, that is what is so great about the hobby now, so many fish to choose from at reasonable prices.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*A few plant photos*


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

what plant is the 6th pic down?


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

looking better and better every time...nice work


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

matt12 said:


> what plant is the 6th pic down?


Rotala macrandra var 'Magenta'



salmon said:


> looking better and better every time...nice work


Thank you


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Rotala macrandra var 'Magenta'


 no, this one


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Plants look great, Bro. Keep up the good work!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

matt12 said:


> no, this one


That is the one I was referring to. In the pic above it on the left is Rotala macrandra and the other 2 are Rotala macrandra var 'Japan Red'.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Plants look great, Bro. Keep up the good work!


Thanks much


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

2in10 said:


> That is the one I was referring to. In the pic above it on the left is Rotala macrandra and the other 2 are Rotala macrandra var 'Japan Red'.


 o wow ok.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Matt12 it is sort of crazy how many varients are available for popular plant species.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow! That magenta is pretty cool. I also have the other two. Wonder where I could get some of this? How bout a FTS in the next few days? It looks great, id love to see all of it! Im going to go back a few pages and catch up on this one


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Wow! That magenta is pretty cool. I also have the other two. Wonder where I could get some of this? How bout a FTS in the next few days? It looks great, id love to see all of it! Im going to go back a few pages and catch up on this one


You could get the magenta at Aquarium Plants.com or Arizona Aquatic Gardens. AAG requires a minimum order of $35 and they do not have special rates from the shippers.

I should have a FTS this weekend.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Yours look a lot cleaner than mine, I need to off some Rainbow & Yellow Kribesis so I can drop in a hundred Amano shrimp to get some cleaning done. So your liking the AP.com substrate and do you still add thier fert tabs as well?

I've been dosing 30ml of Excel daily trying to get a little help with the clean up, it seems a little better but I'm half way thru a $13 bottle after only a week or so. I'm afraid if I go higher Crypts & Vals might start to melt or even worse clean but dead fish!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> Yours look a lot cleaner than mine, I need to off some Rainbow & Yellow Kribesis so I can drop in a hundred Amano shrimp to get some cleaning done. So your liking the AP.com substrate and do you still add thier fert tabs as well?
> 
> I've been dosing 30ml of Excel daily trying to get a little help with the clean up, it seems a little better but I'm half way thru a $13 bottle after only a week or so. I'm afraid if I go higher Crypts & Vals might start to melt or even worse clean but dead fish!


I have about 5 of 6 ghost shrimp and the same number of Otos, 2 small bushynose plecs and 1 large albino bushy nose plus 4 SAE. I did have algae problems before CO2 and reducing my lighting. I decided to H2O2 what was left. The only algae I see now is spot algae even though I have PO4 at 2ppm. I think it may be related to heavy iron dosing. I dose 5ml a day of Seachem iron. I was dosing Excel at about 5X dose when I used the H2O2. I did 1ml per gallon after lights out and then 2ml per gallon before I did a 25% water change the next morning. I had aggressively removed all the algae I could.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*10-1-11 update*

FTS








Left side removed 7 or 8 leaves from the lily in a bid to train it shorter








Center








Right side


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Added 6 R. heteromorpha and 3 Darter Tetras that came as by catch with the LFS' ghost shrimp. Haven't seen any of the tetras yet hope to soon. Will get some pics of them if I can.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks nice, 2in10. How do you keep your barclaya so small?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Looks nice, 2in10. How do you keep your barclaya so small?


Thanks

The Barclaya bulb rotted away so it is just roots for the most part now. Once it spreads roots out and develops a new bulb I expect it to grow large. They are said to go through a dormancy period after which they don't get as large. Maybe I have experienced that?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Thanks
> 
> The Barclaya bulb rotted away so it is just roots for the most part now. Once it spreads roots out and develops a new bulb I expect it to grow large. They are said to go through a dormancy period after which they don't get as large. Maybe I have experienced that?


It's most likely because of the bulb. Mine was growing super fast and big when it had a bulb, but during the rescaping of the right side I accidentally knocked the bulb off.. now it is growing pretty slow.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Tank looks great! 

Random thought..your drop checker looks like an intense color.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> It's most likely because of the bulb. Mine was growing super fast and big when it had a bulb, but during the rescaping of the right side I accidentally knocked the bulb off.. now it is growing pretty slow.


Mine appears to be growing faster and the leaves are getting larger so I am a very iterested bystander.



kcirtappatrick said:


> Tank looks great!
> 
> Random thought..your drop checker looks like an intense color.


The pics were taken shortly after the lights came and it doesn't change much during the day. It is on the opposite side of the tank as the CO2 output. I get pearling after an hour of the lights on so I am not unhappy. I am sure it would be much lighter if placed on the other side of the tank. I have been considering putting the output in the center of the tank with a tee at the end so the effluent goes both directions.


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

If you ever are able to propigate that lily, let me know!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

matt12 said:


> If you ever are able to propigate that lily, let me know!


I will, the easiest way is if you have a bulb is to just pull a well established plant off and let it grow its own bulb. There is actually 2 plants there.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> I will, the easiest way is if you have a bulb is to just pull a well established plant off and let it grow its own bulb. There is actually 2 plants there.


+1 I actually have 3 separate plants now.


2in10 said:


> Mine appears to be growing faster and the leaves are getting larger so I am a very iterested bystander.


That is interesting. I wonder why we are having different results. Perhaps mine is close to going into dormancy, and knocking the bulb off was just a coincidence.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> +1 I actually have 3 separate plants now.
> 
> 
> That is interesting. I wonder why we are having different results. Perhaps mine is close to going into dormancy, and knocking the bulb off was just a coincidence.


Possibly or it might be because I put root fertilizer under the plant.:wink:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Possibly or it might be because I put root fertilizer under the plant.:wink:


Same here.. The plant was actually growing extremely fast before the rescape... wait a second.. that's it, it probably just needs more time to adjust to the new spot. Either way I'm fine if it stays the size it is now, ha!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Same here.. The plant was actually growing extremely fast before the rescape... wait a second.. that's it, it probably just needs more time to adjust to the new spot. Either way I'm fine if it stays the size it is now, ha!


I agree on it staying the same size.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It does look really clean and nice, the photos are vivid in color too, it really looks good!

It looks like your getting a flower at the water surface, or is it just my bad vision?

Man 1 ml per gallon of excel!!!!! I'd go broke, for now double dosing is really helping but thanks for the info, I know I can take it a lot higher now.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> It does look really clean and nice, the photos are vivid in color too, it really looks good!
> 
> It looks like your getting a flower at the water surface, or is it just my bad vision?
> 
> Man 1 ml per gallon of excel!!!!! I'd go broke, for now double dosing is really helping but thanks for the info, I know I can take it a lot higher now.


No bad vision, there are 3 flower spikes from the Apon.


----------



## mrchach (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice 2in10! Appreciate your comments on my page.

I also had my Orchid Lilly toward the front in the beginning. When they take off they can really take off and get big fast. I believe transplanting does kick in a dormancy state for the bulb and also stunts the "crown" plant because of the change in state. Do you have snails? Do they eat on your Orchid Lilly? Also do you have shots of your repens 049 just after trimming? I think i am successfully bushing mine out, but it still to early to tell. Did you quit adding excel all together? I use it as a random supplement on my tanks to help keep any possible algae spore uprisings. I am getting a m. lace plant as well I am going to place next to my Orchid Lilly. Any advice on manicuring, planting, pruning?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

mrchach said:


> Very nice 2in10! Appreciate your comments on my page.
> 
> I also had my Orchid Lilly toward the front in the beginning. When they take off they can really take off and get big fast. I believe transplanting does kick in a dormancy state for the bulb and also stunts the "crown" plant because of the change in state. Do you have snails? Do they eat on your Orchid Lilly? Also do you have shots of your repens 049 just after trimming? I think i am successfully bushing mine out, but it still to early to tell. Did you quit adding excel all together? I use it as a random supplement on my tanks to help keep any possible algae spore uprisings. I am getting a m. lace plant as well I am going to place next to my Orchid Lilly. Any advice on manicuring, planting, pruning?


Thanks, I agree that moving can change the growth rate.

I do have snails. They were eating the leaves at first because the plants were not receiving enough nutrients. Now that I have my fert regimen down I have not seen where the snails were eating the plants except dead leaves.

The repens 049 is new, I have not trimmed it yet.

No more Excel usage since starting CO2.

For the lace I remove the dead and dying leaves. Planting treat the bulb like any other bulb plant.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

2in10 said:


> FTS


Talk about filling in alot since the last pics. The right side of the tank is bursting at the seams haha! Looks great! Really good contrast between all the plants. I find with my tank, the different species tend to blend into one another.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

tharsis said:


> Talk about filling in alot since the last pics. The right side of the tank is bursting at the seams haha! Looks great! Really good contrast between all the plants. I find with my tank, the different species tend to blend into one another.


Thanks Kevin, yeah I am having great growth now that the ferts are dialed in and at good levels. I am have some of the plants blend together but I sort them out at thinning time. I am intentionally letting the Crypts and Ludwigia mix in the middle right back of the tank.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*10-2-11 pics Crypts*

C. retrospiralis and C. crispatula var 'Balansae'








C. spiralis








C. wendtii 'Bronze' or 'Red'


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

That's a wenditii? The ones I see never look that awesome, I want one 2in10!!!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> That's a wenditii? The ones I see never look that awesome, I want one 2in10!!!


The bottom one is a wendtii. All of them in the right front corner are in fact. I'll try to remember you want one when I thin the patch out.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> The bottom one is a wendtii. All of them in the right front corner are in fact. I'll try to remember you want one when I thin the patch out.


That one in the photo looks fantastic, great color. I was mainly joking... but I would love one if it looks like that! So let me know!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> That one in the photo looks fantastic, great color. I was mainly joking... but I would love one if it looks like that! So let me know!


OK, I think all of them look like that. I think I got lucky on them.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice. From what I've seen crypts are pretty variable depending on tank conditions, so it may just be your tank. Either way I'll give one a shot when you are ready.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Darter Tetra


----------



## mrchach (Sep 8, 2010)

are you planning on leaving your orchid lilly their? Ive heard leaves can get over 18" long and if their proportionate to my 7-8" leaves thats gonna be pretty big for a midground


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Probably will keep it in that place just will not let the leaves reach the surface.


----------



## mrchach (Sep 8, 2010)

what 2 plants are on the far right (the red ones)


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

mrchach said:


> what 2 plants are on the far right (the red ones)


In the front is Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Red', behind it is Ludwigia glandulosa and in the back is Ludwigia repens.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

Great job! The plants look super healthy and the growth and colors just give off such a rich palette. Very beautiful.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

oldbonehead said:


> Great job! The plants look super healthy and the growth and colors just give off such a rich palette. Very beautiful.


Thank you very much


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Video of tank
http://s980.photobucket.com/albums/ae289/toointen/Planted Tank/?action=view&current=Plantedtank.mp4


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I took out the R. wallichii since it was looking so ratty due to my SAE making snacks out of it.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Videos not working


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

OK switched over to a link.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow! Nice healthy tank!!! Whats the red foreground plant next to the Downoi? Everything looks super sweet!!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks, it is Barclaya longifolia


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

oh wow! I just watched your video and your tank looks amazing! *very* nice job!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I gotta say it again...Super nice tank, great job!!!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

HolyAngel said:


> oh wow! I just watched your video and your tank looks amazing! *very* nice job!





chad320 said:


> I gotta say it again...Super nice tank, great job!!!


Thanks HolyAngel and chad32.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*10-7-11 update*


----------



## Kosey929 (Mar 27, 2011)

:drool:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you Kosey


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Great tank, I've been following this since the beginning and it is maturing nicely, I love the use of colors, it jeeps you from focusing on one part of the tank...


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks, I hope it doesn't cause you to bounce your focus between 2 places and drive you to distraction.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks great, 2in10! Seems like you are about ready for a trim!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks

Yes I am, I have been trimming the Ambulia, R. rotundifolia and the L. repens x L. arcuata regularly for a little while now. The R. macrandra is going to get some attention. I am attempting to train the lily to stay low. I removed 4 leaves that grew about 6" this week. I have trimmed the R. nanjenshan once and have it occupying as mush territory as I want now too. In the back right corner the L. repens is just about where I want it when it comes to space taken. I am seriously considering moving the Apon into the corner and placing the repens in front of it.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice! I actually like where the aponogeton is now.

I'm thinking about switching to EI dosing in my tank here in the next month or two just so I get faster growth the low maintenance was fun for awhile, but I'm itching to try something new.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I like the spot the Apon is in too but it is hiding some of the plants behind it. Oh well I will figure something out eventually. 

You should have fun with it. I have modified the regimen since I only change 25% of my water per week. I dose daily and about 1/10 of the recommended dose for a 60 to 80 gallon tank. I am sure that will change as the plant mass increases. I have my PO4 at 1.75 to 2ppm and my NO3 at about 15ppm. This is giving me awesome reds on the plants as predicted. I just need to get Osmocote for root dosing then I should be where I want to be with my dosing.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> I like the spot the Apon is in too but it is hiding some of the plants behind it. Oh well I will figure something out eventually.
> 
> You should have fun with it. I have modified the regimen since I only change 25% of my water per week. I dose daily and about 1/10 of the recommended dose for a 60 to 80 gallon tank. I am sure that will change as the plant mass increases. I have my PO4 at 1.75 to 2ppm and my NO3 at about 15ppm. This is giving me awesome reds on the plants as predicted. I just need to get Osmocote for root dosing then I should be where I want to be with my dosing.


So I don't clog your thread... Could you PM me with the measurements of ferts you dose each day? I'd like to try your modified version of dosing, it sounds nice.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> So I don't clog your thread... Could you PM me with the measurements of ferts you dose each day? I'd like to try your modified version of dosing, it sounds nice.


Will do.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

There was a time when I was willing to put the effort into maintaining a stem plant tank. Now I just have to be satisfied with admiring the work of others. 

That is one beautiful tank. roud:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

bharada said:


> There was a time when I was willing to put the effort into maintaining a stem plant tank. Now I just have to be satisfied with admiring the work of others.
> 
> That is one beautiful tank. roud:


Thank you very much. I spend an hour or so a week trimming and about 5 min a day with dosing and topping off on the tank. WC takes about an hour but Ii do other things while the tank is draining and refilling. I do spend a bit more time watching the tank refill though.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Beyond beautiful. One of the if not the best in terms of color and placement I've seen in ages. You are going to make speedie run for his money with this one.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Any chance those crypts a 'Tropica'? Thats the only ones ive seen get that bullated and mixed colored. Just wonderin, still a fantastic job on a fantastic tank either way


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

2in10 said:


> Thank you very much. I spend an hour or so a week trimming and about 5 min a day with dosing and topping off on the tank. WC takes about an hour but Ii do other things while the tank is draining and refilling. I do spend a bit more time watching the tank refill though.


I've learned from personal experience (twice :icon_mad that multitasking while refilling an aquarium is a very bad idea.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Yeah my v. tropica looks like shoe leather, but wendtii bronze or brown can look pretty good too, it seems like water and conditions must play big role in the way they look.

Never multi task with a running hose in your living room or any other room!


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

150EH said:


> Yeah my v. tropica looks like shoe leather, but wendtii bronze or brown can look pretty good too, it seems like water and conditions must play big role in the way they look.
> 
> Never multi task with a running hose in your living room or any other room!


C wendtii bronze or brown are usually 'tropica' not sure why they don't just call it that but it's all the same thing...


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Nah, as far as I know there is a wendtii green, red, bronze, brown, and tropica. I've kept all but the bronze and red in the same tank, green and brown have slender but long leaf, tropica has a wide leaf with a lot of texture but the others are smooth in texture. But Bronze and Tropica are in fact the same plant, AP.com has it listed both ways.

I know (just met) a botanist that works for the Smithsonian and these guys can show you the slightest variation in a plant to make a new cultivar, hey you gotta get paid. But there are people who love to propagate and cross breed or cross pollenate these plants just like we like to plant them, I also just met a guy that got C. nurii via tissue culture. Check this out http://kryptokoryne.aquaticscape.com/ and the guy is a Software Engineer but he also has a degree in Chemistry.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

lbacha said:


> C wendtii bronze or brown are usually 'tropica' not sure why they don't just call it that but it's all the same thing...


Hmmm...I have green, green gecko, brown/bronze, 'tropica', and 'indonesia'. 5 different looking crypts. I also have red which is usually just an undersized undulata IME. My bronze doesnt get bullation in the same conditions as Tropica though. You got me wondering now???


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

One of the best tanks on this forum ATM, period. I don't say that often either. Didn't you just join not too long ago? Haha 

I'm with Bill, I myself don't have the time these days to maintain such a spectacular stem heavy tank. Show us how it's done!! I want to see more of what you're capable of!  

Pretty amazed at how healthy all your plants are. Awesome job man! 

Sara - You are right


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Tank looks amazing, I can't believe I never saw this thread


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

bharada said:


> I've learned from personal experience (twice :icon_mad that multitasking while refilling an aquarium is a very bad idea.





150EH said:


> Yeah my v. tropica looks like shoe leather, but wendtii bronze or brown can look pretty good too, it seems like water and conditions must play big role in the way they look.
> 
> Never multi task with a running hose in your living room or any other room!


Multitasking is messing around on the computer normally while the water is draining. I have a python type hose and I have the intake set so it will stop where I want it to run out at. Refill is faster so I usually hover over the process.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Beyond beautiful. One of the if not the best in terms of color and placement I've seen in ages. You are going to make speedie run for his money with this one.


Thank you, that is very high praise indeed.



chad320 said:


> Any chance those crypts a 'Tropica'? Thats the only ones ive seen get that bullated and mixed colored. Just wonderin, still a fantastic job on a fantastic tank either way


No just wendtii 'bronze'.



speedie408 said:


> One of the best tanks on this forum ATM, period. I don't say that often either. Didn't you just join not too long ago? Haha
> 
> I'm with Bill, I myself don't have the time these days to maintain such a spectacular stem heavy tank. Show us how it's done!! I want to see more of what you're capable of!
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. I have been doing planted tanks for about 4 years. 



Bahugo said:


> Tank looks amazing, I can't believe I never saw this thread


Thank you


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have been running 162W of T5HO light for about 3 to 4 weeks now. I am running CO2 at a bubble count I can not catch (6+ bps) and my checker turns medium green on the opposite side of the tank from where the water returns from my reactor.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

162w:icon_eek:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> 162w:icon_eek:


They are about 6" above the tank.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Very pretty! Not sure how I missed this one.... Spotless of algae!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Very pretty! Not sure how I missed this one.... Spotless of algae!


Thank you, unfortunately I have spot algae on the glass but that is the only algae issue I have.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Before and after shots from today's trim. It took me less than 1 hour to complete the work to include all clean up and getting the plants ready to take to the LFS.

Before









After


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I actually expected a bigger trim. Although it looks like your really hacked back the ambulia! It looks nice, man! Keep it up.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

What is the waffle leafed plant in the left side thats up to the top?? I have never seen that before and its like a much cooler version of an amazon sword....


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Thank you, unfortunately I have spot algae on the glass but that is the only algae issue I have.


Me too! Haha 
People suggest me to double my phosphates and just clean the glass more often. 

How much do you make off of your LFS?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I actually expected a bigger trim. Although it looks like your really hacked back the ambulia! It looks nice, man! Keep it up.


Thanks, I did whack the Ambulia hard.



Ozydego said:


> What is the waffle leafed plant in the left side thats up to the top?? I have never seen that before and its like a much cooler version of an amazon sword....


That is Madagascar Lace, Aponogeton madagascariensis



jkan0228 said:


> Me too! Haha
> People suggest me to double my phosphates and just clean the glass more often.
> 
> How much do you make off of your LFS?


I read that you need to boost phosphates, too. I also read where people had tripled and quadrupled their phosphates and still had it.

I get 50% of what they wold sell each bunch.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

nice layout


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

2in10 said:


> I read that you need to boost phosphates, too. I also read where people had tripled and quadrupled their phosphates and still had it.
> 
> I get 50% of what they wold sell each bunch.


I got the advice from Nick.  
Also to up my co2 by a lot. So that the drop checker is lime green. 

That's a pretty sweet deal!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

limz_777 said:


> nice layout


Thanks



jkan0228 said:


> I got the advice from Nick.
> Also to up my co2 by a lot. So that the drop checker is lime green.
> 
> That's a pretty sweet deal!


If I run my CO2 like that I would run out of a 5lb bottle in 2 weeks. I can't get a good count now. It would be almost a straight stream to get to lime green. My reactor can't handle that much gas either.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Do you have a sump? I would get a 10lb Tank for a 75G. I'm switching my 10lb to a 20 soon since my dutch will need lots and lots of co2.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

No sump, I have good surface disruption. I think the flow may get interrupted in the middle with the water clashing from circulation at both ends. Thinking about changing the outflow point from the reactor. Don't have room under or beside the tank for more then 5lb.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Place it next to your stand.  I think all that co2 is worth it to look on the outside. But that's just me. 
Why is it that you have that much surface agitation? You'll lose tons of co2 that way.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Place it next to your stand.  I think all that co2 is worth it to look on the outside. But that's just me.
> Why is it that you have that much surface agitation? You'll lose tons of co2 that way.


Keeping the O2 level up in the water. I have a water container on one side and a recliner on the other. I live in a one bedroom apartment and have one wall take up with a 75 gallon reef tank. Sort of out of room.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha ok. But with that thick of a jungle, you won't need surface agitation to keep your oxygen levels up.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I was just worried about the night. I might try and adjust the returns a little more to cut back on the agitation. I get pearling after about an hour of lights and CO2 on and within 3 hours they plants don't sway as much due to the pearling. I am not stressing about the CO2. I learned from my reef not to chase after numbers. If it is doing well leave it the HECK alone.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

I want to see a picture of this reef


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

rockwood said:


> I want to see a picture of this reef


As you wish
With all lights on









Without the blue lights









To the eye the second pic is a closer match. Just slightly bluer to the eye.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

2in10 said:


> I was just worried about the night. I might try and adjust the returns a little more to cut back on the agitation. I get pearling after about an hour of lights and CO2 on and within 3 hours they plants don't sway as much due to the pearling. I am not stressing about the CO2. I learned from my reef not to chase after numbers. If it is doing well leave it the HECK alone.


You could add an air pump at night. It's just a suggestion. 

That's a sick reef!!


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Tank is still looking awesome, i really like the red middle plant.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice looking reef, dude. Didn't know you were into saltwater. You'd love Inland!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> You could add an air pump at night. It's just a suggestion.
> 
> That's a sick reef!!


Thanks, I have thought about it and mys do it.



xJaypex said:


> Tank is still looking awesome, i really like the red middle plant.


Thanks you, the plant is Rotala macrandra 'Japan Red'



zachary908 said:


> Nice looking reef, dude. Didn't know you were into saltwater. You'd love Inland!


Yup been doing it for 2 years, I am sure I would. My LFS stores here are new and really don't have much stock. Everyone here has gotten used to buying online and do not support the local guy well. Thanks.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Yup been doing it for 2 years, I am sure I would. My LFS stores here are new and really don't have much stock. Everyone here has gotten used to buying online and do not support the local guy well. Thanks.


You can definitely save some money buying online that's for sure. If you ever get a chance to come down to Inland you outta! We've got pretty much everything you could ever want. Just got in some awesome Tank raised juvenille Pinnatus Batfish! They are amazing!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome, if I ever travel back there I will.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice reef!


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

When I finally get moved to a house all my own and settled in with the g/f I'm getting a reef tank. I've already told her to prepare herself.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

orchidman said:


> nice reef!


Thanks


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

rockwood said:


> When I finally get moved to a house all my own and settled in with the g/f I'm getting a reef tank. I've already told her to prepare herself.


LOL good luck may it happen soon


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

How is everything going with the tank, 2in10?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

It is doing fine, chugging along beautifully. I just haven't been in the mood to much lately on any forums.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*10-23-11 pics*


































Removed the individual Crypt in the right front and the Tiger Lotus on the left middle. Did a ROAK with them to a local enthusiast.

Also got my Osmocoat tabs put together and inserted last weekend.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I just officially went from loving your tank to being so jealous I could cry. :hihi: This is now my favorite stem tank hands down.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> I just officially went from loving your tank to being so jealous I could cry. :hihi: This is now my favorite stem tank hands down.


Thank you very much. I think I lucked into a successful system after I stopped obsessing over parameters.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Thank you very much. I think I lucked into a successful system after I stopped obsessing over parameters.


Keep it up, dude, It's looking great! Looks like it's almost ready for a trim again!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I actually trimmed it after taking the pics. I trim some every week. I have been taking 30 to 40 or more stems a week to my LFS for trade.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

I wish I could talk my LFS into trading or buying stems from me. If I get this thing running like it used to (and my tank IS turning around I think) I'll have a ton to sell. Is that something your LFS does for everyone, or did you know someone there and work it out with them?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

rockwood said:


> I wish I could talk my LFS into trading or buying stems from me. If I get this thing running like it used to (and my tank IS turning around I think) I'll have a ton to sell. Is that something your LFS does for everyone, or did you know someone there and work it out with them?


They do that for everyone.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dude thats a frickin jungle... Whats that red plant in the front? So pretty! Love the small globs of S. Repens btw


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Jkan, it's barclaya longifolia! I love that plant, got a few myself.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Dude thats a frickin jungle... Whats that red plant in the front? So pretty! Love the small globs of S. Repens btw


Thanks



zachary908 said:


> Jkan, it's barclaya longifolia! I love that plant, got a few myself.


Correct on the Barclaya. It lost its bulb so that is just from root growth which is why they are so small.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks soo great!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

orchidman said:


> looks soo great!


Thank you


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Whats your stocking list?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Fish

20 Rasbora het
4 SAE
3 Darter Tetras
3 Mountain Minnows
6 Otos
3 Bushynose plecs
1 Rubberlip plec


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Not bad, nice combo. Maybe add another 10 harlequins?  

Thats just me since I like big schools


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Plants

Ambulia, 
Rice Paddy Herb, 
Ludwigia repens, 
L. arcuata, 
L. arcuata X L. repens, 
L. glandulosa
Rotala rotundifolia
R. nanjenshan,
R. macrandra
R. macrandra 'Magenta'
Aponogeton madagascariensis
A. crispus
Cryptocoryne crispatula "Balansae'
C. spiralis
C. retrospiralis,
C. wendtii 'Bronze'
Mermaid Weed
Downoi
S. repens
Barclaya longifolia
Java Moss
Java Fern


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Not bad, nice combo. Maybe add another 10 harlequins?
> 
> Thats just me since I like big schools


I might not sure where I want to go with the stocking.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Good colors and plants you got in there. I love the lush dense growth. These kind of tanks have an unique appeal to them. Love it!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

malaybiswas said:


> Good colors and plants you got in there. I love the lush dense growth. These kind of tanks have an unique appeal to them. Love it!


Thank you very much


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*10-30-11 pics*

FTS only today. I will be removing the Ambulia on the front left and replacing with Rice Paddy Herb cuttings.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

It's a jungle again!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> It's a jungle again!


It is probably going to stay close to that most of the time. I like the jungle look best.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool::drool:
yikesssssssssssssss
:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:

WOWWWW....very very very very very very :drool::drool::drool: IMPRESSIVE.




2in10 said:


> FTS only today. I will be removing the Ambulia on the front left and replacing with Rice Paddy Herb cuttings.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

green_valley said:


> :drool::drool::drool::drool:
> yikesssssssssssssss
> :drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:
> 
> WOWWWW....very very very very very very :drool::drool::drool: IMPRESSIVE.



Thank you very much


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Thank you very much


How long has this tank been going? so curious


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

The tank has been up for about 4 years now. I changed over to this scape in February.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking great dude! One day I may have to get some Macrandra off of you. Most of mine melted when I ran out of Co2.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow.. that's really grown in nice.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Looking great dude! One day I may have to get some Macrandra off of you. Most of mine melted when I ran out of Co2.


OH NO!!, definitely let me know.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ben Belton said:


> Wow.. that's really grown in nice.


Thanks, it is surprising how dense and fast you can get the tank to fill in with the right regime.


----------



## sepehr (Oct 6, 2010)

Needless to say once again, this tank is pure quality. Are you still running 4 X 54 watts T5HO's 10 hrs a day? Do you run all 4 at the same time? I'm asking you this because I have a 75 gallon tank as well but with only 3 X 54 watts lights. Do you think getting that 4th bulb would improve the overall conditions of the plants if the ferts and the CO2 are in their right place?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

sepehr said:


> Needless to say once again, this tank is pure quality. Are you still running 4 X 54 watts T5HO's 10 hrs a day? Do you run all 4 at the same time? I'm asking you this because I have a 75 gallon tank as well but with only 3 X 54 watts lights. Do you think getting that 4th bulb would improve the overall conditions of the plants if the ferts and the CO2 are in their right place?


Thanks, I am using 3 bulbs 8 hours a day. The bulbs are 6 inches above the top.

I think it will increase growth, not sure about anything else. Height above water will decide more I think.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*11-4 jungle shot*

A shot before I trim the jungle.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I love jungles there so thick and cozy, It's funny I heard people say a thousand times that I don't want my plants so thick my fish don't have room to swim around, but fish glide through the plants with no effort at all and shrimp get so deep into my Riccia I even wonder if they can get out, but if you mess with them there so quick you can't believe it.

The jungle looks really nice with the splash of red up front, oh snap, that's your R. 'colorata' mine has to be a different variety.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> I love jungles there so thick and cozy, It's funny I heard people say a thousand times that I don't want my plants so thick my fish don't have room to swim around, but fish glide through the plants with no effort at all and shrimp get so deep into my Riccia I even wonder if they can get out, but if you mess with them there so quick you can't believe it.
> 
> The jungle looks really nice with the splash of red up front, oh snap, that's your R. 'colorata' mine has to be a different variety.


I have R. macrandra. Yeah the fish have no problems finding their way through. I have had Pearl Gouramis in a jungle tank and they got around just fine.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*11-5-11 pics*

Some pics after the trim today. My Crypts in the front right have decided to melt. I think it is due to changing heaters and not getting the temperatures to match closely.

I removed the Ambulia on the front left and planted Rice Paddy Herb in its place. I move the Ludwigia glandulosa from the right side to in front of the Madagascar Lace.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Where did you get your Barclaya?

It all looks really good.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

John! It still looks like a jungle, even after the trim! Your stauro repens is growing gangbusters, mine is much slower by comparison. Hope the crypt bounces back quickly, everything looks great.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ben Belton said:


> Where did you get your Barclaya?
> 
> It all looks really good.


Thanks much, I believe I got the Barclaya at Arizona Aquatic Gardens.



tharsis said:


> John! It still looks like a jungle, even after the trim! Your stauro repens is growing gangbusters, mine is much slower by comparison. Hope the crypt bounces back quickly, everything looks great.


Thanks, I think it will, I am seeing babies show up so I think that is a good sign.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

OMG ........................
I would never never never get bored looking at your pictures...........
I am so jelous.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lol that didn't really look like a trim! It's still a jungle!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Zach better get me a Barclaya! I need to have one now after I took a good look at yours. haha

Tank looks AWESOME as usual bro. Love it!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

green_valley said:


> OMG ........................
> I would never never never get bored looking at your pictures...........
> I am so jelous.


Thank you



jkan0228 said:


> Lol that didn't really look like a trim! It's still a jungle!


LOL, I intend to keep it in jungle mode. Thanks



speedie408 said:


> Zach better get me a Barclaya! I need to have one now after I took a good look at yours. haha
> 
> Tank looks AWESOME as usual bro. Love it!


Thank you much, hope Zach can find you one, they are great plants.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Zach better get me a Barclaya!


Nick, I'll shoot you a PM when I can send you one. 

The ones I get usually have 100% red leaves though. ( Not sure which you prefer)


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*11-19-11 pic*

New FTS of the jungle


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the red plant in the foreground.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Love the red plant in the foreground.


Thanks, it is a Barclaya longifolia.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

That is a clean tank and you have it dialed in or in perfect balance, i don't see a spot of algae or and dirt, etc., nice.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> That is a clean tank and you have it dialed in or in perfect balance, i don't see a spot of algae or and dirt, etc., nice.


I get some algae on the glass, a little spot and dust like algae, but it comes off pretty easy. I have area where dirt accumulates but not where visible. I am trying to remember to get at the dirt piles when I do a WC but keep forgetting.

Thanks much.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

am.az.ing.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

orchidman said:


> am.az.ing.


Thank you


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*11-25-11 update*

Pics of the jungle


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good, 2in10. That barclaya of yours is really growing well!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Looks good, 2in10. That barclaya of yours is really growing well!


Thanks, it liked the Osmocoat cap a lot. It might be 2 plants. I know the older growth was without a bulb.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dude it's a jungle again!!! Nice growth. And it looks like there's barely any algae.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Dude it's a jungle again!!! Nice growth. And it looks like there's barely any algae.


Yeah, I don't chop it down so it can jungle up quickly. I think I have got a decent balance between light, ferts and CO2. Having a reef tank probably hasn't hurt and having planted tanks before either I think.

Thanks


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

What everyone else said, plus nice photographs too.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ben Belton said:


> What everyone else said, plus nice photographs too.


Thank you very much


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

tank is looking really good 2in10! !


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

I was just dreaming looking at this tank..........


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

green_valley said:


> I was just dreaming looking at this tank..........


LOL thanks very much


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It always looks good and the Barclaya sets it off with that deep red color, I put it on my wish list if I ever get another order from AP.com. I've been looking for Aponogeton Crispus 'Red' but I don't think they are in the country yet but typically the bulb plants are easy to grow and my regular Crispus has never reproduced so I don't know if you can just cut the bulbs in half to make two.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> It always looks good and the Barclaya sets it off with that deep red color, I put it on my wish list if I ever get another order from AP.com. I've been looking for Aponogeton Crispus 'Red' but I don't think they are in the country yet but typically the bulb plants are easy to grow and my regular Crispus has never reproduced so I don't know if you can just cut the bulbs in half to make two.


Thank you, I have no idea on the bulb either, but guess that you should treat it as you would any bulb and wait for new bulbs to form.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Just saw your new pics and wow!, this tank is still looking great. That Barclaya really shot up since the last time I saw it.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Just saw your new pics and wow!, this tank is still looking great. That Barclaya really shot up since the last time I saw it.



Thanks, my goal is to keep it about this point.


----------



## sepehr (Oct 6, 2010)

Love this tank! Even the plants under the shady areas have maintained their colors and look healthy. I don't know how you do it but congratulations!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

2in10 said:


> Thank you, I have no idea on the bulb either, but guess that you should treat it as you would any bulb and wait for new bulbs to form.


Yeah but it's been in my tank for 7 years and never sprouted another bulb.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> Yeah but it's been in my tank for 7 years and never sprouted another bulb.


Wow I have no idea. Must be from seeds then?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Aponogeton crispus flower pics*

Here are pics of a different flower type on the cripus

















I plan to keep a good documentation of the opening of these flowers.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

That thing is huge! Lol any dimensions?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

It is probably 24" tall if I had enough water depth and about 15" in diameter. The buds are about 1" long.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*12-18-11*

The flower turned out to be the same as before just a different growth most likely due to elevated PO4.

Here is a new FTS after a trim and thin. The A. crispus was removed because I felt it was too large for the tank and was shading too many plants.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good! Looks like you thinned it out quite a bit.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Looks good! Looks like you thinned it out quite a bit.


Thanks I did. I removed about 40 Ambulia, 2/3 of the R. nanjenshan, chopped the R. rotundifolia which must be approaching 100 plants, pulled 3 C. crispatula 'Balansae', removed R. macrandra 'Magenta' as it was dieing out from being hidden, removed about 1/3 of R. macrandra, trimmed a good dozen L. 'palustris', cut back half of the L. aromatica and replanted it. Lost half or more of the Downoi, some of the S. repens and half of the Barclaya or more because of high P.O


----------



## SwimsWithFish (Jan 1, 2012)

I didn't know you were a member here! Nice tank!


Whenever someone calls me ugly, I get super sad and hug them, because I know how hard life is for the visually impaired. 

Check out my Biocube 29 build thread!

~~~tang police in training~~~


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

SwimsWithFish said:


> I didn't know you were a member here! Nice tank!
> 
> 
> Whenever someone calls me ugly, I get super sad and hug them, because I know how hard life is for the visually impaired.
> ...


Thanks, good to see you here.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*2-15-12 update*

OK so I have been real lazy with this journal. Here is a FTS of the tank.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i forgot how much i loved this tank!!!!!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i forgot how much i loved this tank!!!!!


Thanks, I am going to have to train the Lace plant tohave shorter leaves, so I will be removing a lot of them here soon. I need to trim the S. repens too since some of the stalks have gotten quite leggy. I mowed the Crypts in the right middle back because they were shading the foreground plants.


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

Wowza! I can't believe I haven't seen this tank before!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think you need more red.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

limeslide said:


> Wowza! I can't believe I haven't seen this tank before!


Thanks 



jkan0228 said:


> I think you need more red.


I agree, looks like I need to figure out a redo on it.:biggrin:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*2-19-12 pics after final clean up*

Removed most of the Madagascar Lace leaves in the hope it can be retrained to grow shorter leaves. Replanted the S. repens.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hack back those ferns bro! They're shading your stems in the front.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Hack back those ferns bro! They're shading your stems in the front.


Thanks, I have been looking at them. Guess that will be my next project. I forgot to mention my new additions. They can be seen in the bottom middle of picture 3. I got 4 and they have been schooling together since I got them. Just don't know where 4 went.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Removed a little Java Fern*

So acting on a suggestion from Jeff(jkan) I removed some Java Fern. I still should do some trimming of individual fronds now. I have a 1/2 gallon zip lock bag stuffed with the removed plants.


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

I followed the link in your sig, and...wow! Your tank is incredible! I especially like the comparison between your first photo and your most recent...


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Chaos_Being said:


> I followed the link in your sig, and...wow! Your tank is incredible! I especially like the comparison between your first photo and your most recent...


Thank you


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Judging from the pic of light reaching the base of the stems. I'd say job well done. But there's still plenty you can take out. :hihi:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

You are right there is more that can be taken out. At least there are only a few fronds hanging over the stems in front. I will most likely go ahead and trim them off. I like the way the top of the branch is covered with the fern but need to be prepared for them to grow larger and hide the plants in back. Thanks for bringing them to my attention.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

You tank looks nice but I miss the Barclaya, I think your tank is the only time I have ever seen it used. Your water always look so crystal clear, do you use something to keep it so clear, carbon, purgen, etc.?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Its still looking great as usual! I do agree that you need some more red. A big fat N. crassicaulis would be cool, or some Ludwigia hybrid red would pop alot. Rotala macrandra 'Japan red' is also a nice big plant that would fit nice.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Alternanthera sp?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> You tank looks nice but I miss the Barclaya, I think your tank is the only time I have ever seen it used. Your water always look so crystal clear, do you use something to keep it so clear, carbon, purgen, etc.?


Thanks, I miss it too. I use carbon in my filtration.



chad320 said:


> Its still looking great as usual! I do agree that you need some more red. A big fat N. crassicaulis would be cool, or some Ludwigia hybrid red would pop alot. Rotala macrandra 'Japan red' is also a nice big plant that would fit nice.


Thanks, those are all great colors and plants. I started having color issues when I used Osmocote in the substrate. I either overdid it or my system was more sensitive to it. I need to do more water testing to balance out my dosing.



jkan0228 said:


> Alternanthera sp?


Love it with it's more pink color. I am thinking about Ludwigia ovalis also.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

The first time I used Osmocote I did the whole tank and had some small algae problems, after that I only used it on the needy plants that did poorly without the extra ferts, in my tank S. porto velho need tabs every 45 days.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah I think it was too much for some, but others went nuts. Red plants went downhill, bulbs went nuts.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*2-26-12 pics*

Some pics of the tank


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm once again impressed with your pics.
Love how your crypt's look.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Chaoslord said:


> I'm once again impressed with your pics.
> Love how your crypt's look.


Thank you much


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow. Everything looks so lush!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Wow. Everything looks so lush!


Thank you


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn...that is looking amazing sir. I don't know what it is, the combination of healthy growth, the lushness, etc, just make this so perfect. I am seriously loving that FTS. Great pics as well.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

talontsiawd said:


> Damn...that is looking amazing sir. I don't know what it is, the combination of healthy growth, the lushness, etc, just make this so perfect. I am seriously loving that FTS. Great pics as well.


Thank you, I like the lush feel myself to a planted tank.


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

The tanks so big and green, its looking great!


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Wonderful tank, 2in10! Nice job with the scale, too; makes the tank look much bigger than a 75 gallon! Very healthy plants!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Greedy said:


> The tanks so big and green, its looking great!


Thank you



crazydaz said:


> Wonderful tank, 2in10! Nice job with the scale, too; makes the tank look much bigger than a 75 gallon! Very healthy plants!


Thanks, I have always liked tanks that look like a slice of nature with the corresponding scaling. I am pleased that I have achieved that goal.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I started using Purigen and really like the results so far, I only used one 100 ml bag so it's not over powering and hopefully will last a mont before it needs to be swapped. 

I love the fine leaves of the Mayaca fluviatilis and it pearls nicely, I use it for my Iron indicator in the nano.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> I started using Purigen and really like the results so far, I only used one 100 ml bag so it's not over powering and hopefully will last a mont before it needs to be swapped.
> 
> I love the fine leaves of the Mayaca fluviatilis and it pearls nicely, I use it for my Iron indicator in the nano.


Awesome glad it is working well for you. I definitely would expect it to from my experience. 

I like the coloration of the Mayaca. Now you are making me wish I had some in the tank. Nice usage. I have Rotala nanjenshen. It colors up to yellow and then a little orangish red as it gets closer to the lights.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

sundragon said:


> Beautiful tank!


Thank you


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*3-4-12 pics*

Put in new bulbs Tuesday evening. I kept on o the old bulbs in use so I know am using 3 bulbs. I replaced the old bulbs with same brand and model bulbs, GE 6500K. I can see colors coming back already with a vengeance in some cases. Added Red Nesaea yesterday.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow, beautiful tank! May I ask how much CO2 are you using?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

sundragon said:


> Wow, beautiful tank! May I ask how much CO2 are you using?


Thank you, I go through 5lbs every 2 or 3 months.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

amazing!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

orchidman said:


> amazing!


Thank you


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Pic after removing a lot of plants.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

sundragon said:


> beautiful!


 Thank you


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

This is supposed to be L. glandulosa but the color isn't purplish so not sure on the ID.









R. macrandra









L. aromatica
Taken from near the top








Taken from near the bottom









Red Nesaea


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

2in10 said:


> This is supposed to be L. glandulosa but the color isn't purplish so not sure on the ID.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking better ever time I check it out 2in10roud:

That L. glandulosa almost looks like it could be A. reineckii but thats a total guess in the dark.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

salmon said:


> Looking better ever time I check it out 2in10roud:
> 
> That L. glandulosa almost looks like it could be A. reineckii but thats a total guess in the dark.


Thanks, the root growth certainly looks that way, just no pinkish coloration. A cross maybe, LOL


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Likely L. Glandulosa in the process of converting from emersed to submersed.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Likely L. Glandulosa in the process of converting from emersed to submersed.


Been in the tank for about a year now.:icon_conf Thanks for the offer of hope.:bounce:


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

this tank is so freaking awwesomee man...wow!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

oscarsx said:


> this tank is so freaking awwesomee man...wow!


Thank you, I really like the looks of your tank.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Been in the tank for about a year now.:icon_conf Thanks for the offer of hope.:bounce:


Hmm, it's definitely Glandulosa IMO, it's just odd that it hasn't colored up for you.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Hmm, it's definitely Glandulosa IMO, it's just odd that it hasn't colored up for you.


I agree looks like the leaves from when I had it before. Just never did from day one. Go figure. I like the looks of the colors now so maybe it will head close to what it should look like. It grows weird too. When I had it before, no new growth from the stem. This one goes crazy with growth comparatively.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*3-31-12 pics*



















Decided to replace the old 6500k bulb in the middle with an ATI Aquablue Special. Red coloration and growth have improved greatly since the old bulbs were replaced.


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

I love the scape and how packed with gorgeous, healthy plants it is!

Your pictures are great, too!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the aromatica looks amazing.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

kcartwright856 said:


> I love the scape and how packed with gorgeous, healthy plants it is!
> 
> Your pictures are great, too!


Thanks you 2 times



@[email protected] said:


> the aromatica looks amazing.


Thank you


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like harliequin heaven to me! :hihi:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

LetThereBeFish said:


> Looks like harliequin heaven to me! :hihi:


Thanks, I hope they thinks so.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Have you considered a Geisemann Aquaflora bulb? Theyre the best ones IMO. Everytime I added one I got a TON better reds. Especially in Rotalas and Ludwigias. I got alot better reds and purples. On the same note, whats your photoperiod? I dont see any algae so theres a chance you could bump it up an hour and get more color too. Not that you are lacking any in this tank but you can get that L aromatica to turn straight purple


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Have you considered a Geisemann Aquaflora bulb? Theyre the best ones IMO. Everytime I added one I got a TON better reds. Especially in Rotalas and Ludwigias. I got alot better reds and purples. On the same note, whats your photoperiod? I dont see any algae so theres a chance you could bump it up an hour and get more color too. Not that you are lacking any in this tank but you can get that L aromatica to turn straight purple


I just bumped the period to 9 hours a week ago. I have an older UVL actinic white which produces a good pink color so I might swap out with a pink bulb for the Aquablue. I do get algae on the glass but it isn't much of a problem. I am still working on fert balance. I had a 260W PC fixture on the tank before and had awesome colors. I changed out due to the cost of changing bulbs twice a year and hoping for some energy savings. I also used to change about 1/3 of the water each week with tap and just used the NO3 and PO4 from it. It just was too inconsistent on the values though to deal with T5HO so I have gone to rodi and adding gh booster. I am aiming to have my NO3 and PO4 go to 0 by the end of the week as I had with the tap water or something akin to it.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*4-14-12 pics*





































The red Nesaea is adjusting to submersed life well now. I'll see how long that lasts. I am going to need to chop this up to get rid of the old growth and hopefully make it look better soon. Just waiting on some roots to show under the new shoots and for the shoots to grow longer.











Ludwigia glandulosa showing more color and good growth. I will need to chop this up to remove old growth soon also.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

:frown:No comments, hope that is a good sign?:icon_ques


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bring out the scissors. That all I gotta say


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh, it's horrible! :eek5:

Please pull out all the: 










And send it to me ASAP :biggrin:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Bring out the scissors. That all I gotta say


I'm getting close to breaking down and doing it.



sundragon said:


> Oh, it's horrible! :eek5:
> 
> Please pull out all the:
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...in10s-75-gal-jungle-part-2-a.html#post1824372

Link to part 2 since the thread title can not be updated.


----------

